# Crustless Quiche



## pdswife (Jul 11, 2006)

I threw this together for dinner last night and everyone loved it.  

3 eggs
1/4 cup lowfat bisquick
1 1/2 cups milk
salt and pepper

1 cup ham
1 cup sliced mushrooms
1/2 sauted walla walla onion 
2 cloves sauted garlic

1/2 cup Swiss cheese
1/2 cup Cheddar cheese

Saute onions and galic in a little bit of veggie oil.
Add ham and mushrooms.  Let cool.


Mix eggs, milk, bisquick, salt and pepper in a blender.

Put mixture into a large bowl.

Add onion mixture.
Add cheeses.

Mix well.

Pour into a 9 inch greased baking pan.
Bake for 45 minutes at 350.

Serve with some sliced tomatoes or salsa.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds good!! Thanks!! dh doesn't like quiche because of the crust, as he doesn't care for pot pies either. Maybe he'll eat this one.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 11, 2006)

I ate the leftovers cold for lunch today.  It was still great.  It smelled wonderful too.

Hope your hubby enjoys it.  Paul sure did.


----------



## Lady C (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a version that has no crust top or bottom.

Blend 4-8 eggs (depending on how many you are feeding)
Spray a pan with non-stick spray. Pour blended eggs into pan. Add whatever veggies or meats you desire. Top with fresh sliced tomatos. Cook 35 min @ 350. If desired, add thinly sliced cheese strips to top, place back in oven for 2 min to melt cheese.

My personal favorite is corn, black beans, diced chilies, onions and salsa.
I've done so may variations of this. Thinly sliced cabbage with spicy brats are good too.

This is really a healthy, low-carb, high protein meal for dinner.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 11, 2006)

Interesting w/the Bisquick, pdswife - did it just help 'thicken' the mixture, or did you actually get some sort of doughy consistency from it?


----------



## pdswife (Jul 11, 2006)

It just thickened it up.  Not crusty doughy stuff.


----------



## QSis (Jul 11, 2006)

Lady C said:
			
		

> I have a version that has no crust top or bottom.
> 
> Blend 4-8 eggs (depending on how many you are feeding)
> Spray a pan with non-stick spray. Pour blended eggs into pan. Add whatever veggies or meats you desire. Top with fresh sliced tomatos. Cook 35 min @ 350. If desired, add thinly sliced cheese strips to top, place back in oven for 2 min to melt cheese.
> ...


 
Sounds great, Lady C - I will try it, as I'm low-carbing.

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## innkeeper (Jan 7, 2013)

*Another Crustless Quiche Recipe*

I like this recipe because it is gluten free. I can also load it up with veggies and my son just loves it.

*Crustless Quiche*
Ingredients
12 large eggs
1/2 cup half & half
2 cups grated cheese (cheddar, Monterrey Jack or Swiss)
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp pepper​Add any vegetables and/or meats you like. Some of my favorites are:
Spinach, mushroom and ham
Roasted red peppers and tarragon​Whisk eggs and half & half together. Add cheese, onion and garlic powders, pepper and mix well. Stir in your choice of additional ingredients. Pour into a greased 9 inch pie plate.

Bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes or until cooked through.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 7, 2013)

The amount of egg and liquid in these recipes are so very different ...

I live quiche but don't make it often.

Sarah Moulton's cauliflower pie (sort of quichlike) is something I make all the time.  It could definitely lose the crust.

http://www.jewishfood-list.com/recipes/vegn/piecaulichs01.html


----------

